# Puppy Safe Fly repellent?



## bamassee (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of a fly repellent that is safe for puppies that are younger than 12 weeks? I wash my kennels out 2x per day and keep my dogs feeding area clean but those critters are a huge problem and Im running out of ideas.

I have read about cedar oil spray and garlic spray, which states it is safe from newborn through adulthood. Anyone have any experience/knowledge about these oils? How effective are they?

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## mrandrei (Jun 3, 2008)

You can use it but remove the animals out of the room as the flums can be toxic while you spray and return them after bout half and hour so maybe put the puppy in your back yard or garden and your budgie in a another room while you spray it and removing the animal while using it and not return is not taking a risk.


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it would be safe to spray skin so soft around these areas. not sure how old pups have to be to spray it on them. colts as young as one week can have this applied, but they dont lick themselves like puppies.
also, there are bugs called fly preditors that you can buy from the web that do a great job. mostly these are used around barns, but a kennel isn't much different. I would look these up. I know that they are safe. 
have you tried fly strips or other traps?


----------



## bamassee (May 12, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies.....I found a Marigold spray that Im giving a try. Would still like to know more about the cedar oil though. If anyone's tried this pleas post your experience. Thanks!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ah! I see you've found a Marigold spray . . .I was just about to suggest EQyss Marigold Spray, so I'll post the info about it for others who may be wondering about this.

NATURAL BOTANICAL
PESTICIDE FREE
Our Pet Marigold Spray
works the same as our 
Equine Marigold Spray 
The Horse Journal, after running exhaustive tests on natural ingredient fly sprays, reported that the bottom line and best product for horses with sensitive skin, young horses and horses that don't wear fly masks is, 
EQyss Marigold Spray.TM

They found it to be the gentlest and best smelling product tested. So gentle in fact, that they did not worry about spraying the horse's face or ears with Marigold Spray.


Marigolds have kept people's gardens free of bugs for years. It's a well known fact. This non-insecticidal pet spray uses marigolds in the same way.
EQyss Marigold Spray.TM WILL NOT BURN YOUR PET'S EYES. It is not sticky and does not attract dust. You can use it SAFELY on your pet's head and ears. NON-TOXIC.
100% SAFE


----------

